# Climb Performance & Centralized Climb Performance Database



## Zipper730 (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm curious if anybody has thought of creating a centralized climb-performance database? Given that there's sites like WW2 Aircraft Performance, and Avialogs which has various flight manuals of different aircraft types (as well as quite a number of manuals here), and there are variables that involve alterations in RPM settings to maximize climb and so forth (there are some cases where it seems that adjusting the RPM at higher altitudes seems to improve things to a degree because of the higher tip-speed).

I figure it could be useful particularly when we have information like position & compressibility error factored in for, it would be useful for climb performance figures. I figure it could also be useful for any kind of fan-mod/video-game designer.



 Airframes
, 
C
 CORSNING


 fubar57
, 

 GregP
, 

 Laurelix


BTW: I apologize if this has been done before


----------

